# don't forget the viola!



## oisfetz

Long time without nobody discussing the viola. So, I proposse one of my little games:

1) Name one famous 19th,cent.violinist and composer, who wrote some of the most
important works for the viola in his time

2) Name a certain russian 19th.cent.composer who left an importante sonata for viola 
and piano. Almost never played 

3) Name a certain russian composer who lived between the 19th.and the 20th.cent.,who
composed for the viola. His name isn't russian at all.

4) Name a very famous modern composer who left only the viola part of a viola concerto, completed by another guy.

5) Name 2 composers,well known but not too famous, who left important works for solo
viola.

6) Who played the viola on a SQ which violinist were Joachim and Ernst, and Piatti cello?

7) Ther's a transcription for the viola of the famous Elgar's cello concerto. Who did it?

Enjoy.


----------



## opus67

1.Vieuxtemps


----------



## oisfetz

YES sir!. Henri Vieuxtemps. And his viola pieces with piano are as important, or more,
than those for violin and piano.


----------



## Guest

2) Felix Mendelssohnskovitch : Sonata for viola and piano in C minor (1824) ??


----------



## opus67

7.Kriesler? 



Alnitak said:


> 2) Felix Mendelssohnskovitch : Sonata for viola and piano in C minor (1824) ??


I think he covered that one in the last quiz.


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> I think he covered that one in the last quiz.


I think precisely that Mendelssohn was great enough to be in at least two quiz...


----------



## oisfetz

Funny, very funny. i'm slightly Alzheimered, but no so as to made the same quiz on 2
different threads.
And opus67, no. Kreisler's transcriptions were only to the violin, his instrument.


----------



## Manuel

I knew Vieuxtemps was the number one. (Indeed he was  )

Is Glinka the answer to the second?

I would say the fourth one is Bartok. His viola concerto was firt completed by Peter Bartok and Paul Neubauer. Later on, Tibor Serly made his own completition.

7. Primrose?


----------



## oisfetz

About Glinka, you are rigth; he had a viola son. But I was thinking on a much rarer
piece by a composer almost forgotten, as nearly all his chamber or concerto work.
About Bartok, Yes. And is a superb work, as any of that guy
And No, No Primrose. An older violist, who advice Primrose to left the violin and turn
to the viola.


----------



## opus67

7.Albert Sammons

[Confession: I googled just to confirm that Sammons was older than Primrose. I did not check any information that would have immediately given me the answer]


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> 7.Albert Sammons
> 
> [Confession: I googled just to confirm that Sammons was older than Primrose. I did not check any information that would have immediately given me the answer]


But Sammons was a violinist. Perhaps Lionel Tertius?


----------



## oisfetz

YES! But TERTIS mi amigo. No Tertius,which means "tercero".
I see that your 12 years with the jesuits left you latinizated.


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> YES! But TERTIS mi amigo. No Tertius,which means "tercero".
> I see that your 12 years with the jesuits left you latinizated.


(  +  ) *  =


----------



## oisfetz

OK, Time is out:

2) Anton Rubinstein
3) Paul Juon
5) Hindemith and Reger
6) Henrik Wieniawsky

Enough quiz for now. Maybe more later.


----------



## ChamberNut

Speaking of the viola, heard the 3rd mvt. Rondo of Johann Baptist Vanhal's Viola Sonata No. 5 this morning on the radio.


----------



## oisfetz

Try to find all the Vieuxtemp's viola pieces. And Paganini's "Sonate pour la grand viola"


----------



## Ephemerid

I'll add a bit of viola info:

Morton Feldman's mysterious and atmospheric Rothko Chapel (1973) has a viola solo part throughout (along with chorus and percussion). 

There's also a short piece "Elegie" by Stravinsky scored for solo viola.

And then there's Debussy's lovely Sonata for flute, viola and harp.

~josh


----------



## World Violist

All right, I'll try my hand at this (stretches fingers).


1) Name one famous 19th,cent.violinist and composer, who wrote some of the most
important works for the viola in his time
Vieuxtemps.

2) Name a certain russian 19th.cent.composer who left an importante sonata for viola 
and piano. Almost never played 
I don't know...

3) Name a certain russian composer who lived between the 19th.and the 20th.cent.,who
composed for the viola. His name isn't russian at all.
Khachaturian?

4) Name a very famous modern composer who left only the viola part of a viola concerto, completed by another guy.
Bartok.

5) Name 2 composers,well known but not too famous, who left important works for solo
viola.
Alan Hovhaness and that guy who wrote those notebooks for solo viola.

6) Who played the viola on a SQ which violinist were Joachim and Ernst, and Piatti cello?
I forget... but it's the Joachim Quartet, right?

7) Ther's a transcription for the viola of the famous Elgar's cello concerto. Who did it?
Lionel Tertis. There's another one, but Tertis made the first AND the best, as well as getting Elgar's approval for it!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

World Violist said:


> All right, I'll try my hand at this (stretches fingers).
> 
> 1) Name one famous 19th,cent.violinist and composer, who wrote some of the most
> important works for the viola in his time
> Vieuxtemps.
> 
> 2) Name a certain russian 19th.cent.composer who left an importante sonata for viola
> and piano. Almost never played
> I don't know...
> 
> 3) Name a certain russian composer who lived between the 19th.and the 20th.cent.,who
> composed for the viola. His name isn't russian at all.
> Khachaturian?
> 
> 4) Name a very famous modern composer who left only the viola part of a viola concerto, completed by another guy.
> Bartok.
> 
> 5) Name 2 composers,well known but not too famous, who left important works for solo
> viola.
> Alan Hovhaness and that guy who wrote those notebooks for solo viola.
> 
> 6) Who played the viola on a SQ which violinist were Joachim and Ernst, and Piatti cello?
> I forget... but it's the Joachim Quartet, right?
> 
> 7) Ther's a transcription for the viola of the famous Elgar's cello concerto. Who did it?
> Lionel Tertis. There's another one, but Tertis made the first AND the best, as well as getting Elgar's approval for it!


I don't post that much as I'm more like a lurker (being a coder... I have to spend a lot of time online  ), and I'm actually just starting to know about classical music...

What I can see, however, is that not only the questions had already been answered but also the starter of the thread took part in the collective quitting that happened some time ago... When you place bets on finished sport matches, lets say you bet on a Super Bowl result after the teams had already competed on the field, do you also stretch your fingers?


----------



## World Violist

Oh, didn't realize time was out... darn. Next time!


----------

